# "My Teams" records wrong RSN



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I really like the "My Teams" feature of Genie and the ability to automatically record games. But there is an almost fatal flaw when it comes to the RSNs. It doesn't record my RSN, but one that I don't subscribe to. For example, the Oklahoma vs Iowa St game today started recording on 635/MSG+HD, a channel I don't get, instead of 682-1/ALTa, a channel I do get. I'm not certain, but it seems to pick the lowest numbered channel that has the game. Is there a fix for this problem, or is using the _old-fashioned_ manual Autorecord the only way around it? My Guide is set of All Channels, if that makes any difference.

I would be surprised if this wasn't already being discussed, but I couldn't find anything after 10 mins of searching. If there is something on topic, I'd appreciate some help finding it. Thanks.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably will not be fixed until a newer system is implemented with the 'Channels I Get' that knows which events are available and which are not / blacked out. Game Search does not always work as you can see because it would not have recorded that channel if it was working properly.

I wish D* would darken or grey out (same as they do with All Channels selected on channels you don't get) events on RSNs, CI, MLB EI, DK, LP channels, that are not available/blacked out and only have the ones that are available with your package(s) listed normal. Wishful thinking I guess...

Personally, I just use Boolean Advanced Keyword searches because I know which RSNs the games are on, and it usually never has any issues with recording the wrong channel.

And there was a thread started when the feature first came out: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208890-dbstalk-quick-look-sports-search/


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kkl said:


> I really like the "My Teams" feature of Genie and the ability to automatically record games. But there is an almost fatal flaw when it comes to the RSNs. It doesn't record my on my RSN, but one that I don't subscribe to. For example, the Oklahoma vs Iowa St game today started recording on 635/MSG+HD, a channel I don't get, instead of 682-1/ALTa, a channel I do get. I'm not certain, but it seems to pick the lowest numbered channel that has the game. Is there a fix for this problem, or is using the _old-fashioned_ manual Autorecord the only way around it? My Guide is set of All Channels, if that makes any difference.
> 
> I would be surprised if this wasn't already being discussed, but I couldn't find anything after 10 mins of searching. If there is something on topic, I'd appreciate some help finding it. Thanks.


After a min or so the genie should have stopped recording on its own done a game search and began recording it on a channel you do get. Did you let it do that it did you stop it on your own and change it?


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I started the previous discussion on this topic on another forum. For some unknown reason the Game Search fails with RSNs as well. It will say it is searching but will fail with a message that it couldn't be located on any other channels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It doesn't fail for me. I wonder if this is in part due to it ring a college game. Do you subscribe to the sports pack?


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> After a min or so the genie should have stopped recording on its own done a game search and began recording it on a channel you do get. Did you let it do that it did you stop it on your own and change it?


Any way to make it stop recording the Spanish Broadcast of Laker games? My Team recording is set to 'channels I receive' and I'm not even convinced that I really receive that Time Warner Sports Spanish Channel but there it is, every time. I sure wish they would allow us to select a Favorites list, I could set one up for just sports channels that I get.

Peter


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

kkl said:


> I really like the "My Teams" feature of Genie and the ability to automatically record games. But there is an almost fatal flaw when it comes to the RSNs. It doesn't record my RSN, but one that I don't subscribe to. For example, the Oklahoma vs Iowa St game today started recording on 635/MSG+HD, a channel I don't get, instead of 682-1/ALTa, a channel I do get. I'm not certain, but it seems to pick the lowest numbered channel that has the game. Is there a fix for this problem, or is using the _old-fashioned_ manual Autorecord the only way around it? My Guide is set of All Channels, if that makes any difference.
> 
> I would be surprised if this wasn't already being discussed, but I couldn't find anything after 10 mins of searching. If there is something on topic, I'd appreciate some help finding it. Thanks.


I am late to this discussion, but also rec. Altitude and have noticed that the guide data for 682-1 is VERY late in getting posted, probably Altitudes fault. For Avs games on this alternate, guide data shows up about 3 days before the event and the "Pre-Game" 1/2 hour show before the game, sometimes only shows up 24 hours before the game. I think because of this late arrival of data, the "My Teams" feature sees the lower channel number first, then sets the DVR to record that channel. Just my thought...


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

This is interesting. There is a TCU @ Iowa State game on 2/8. The "My Teams: Next Event" shows _MSG+_, but when you select that event, the list shows that it is scheduled to record the channel I get. Maybe there's hope.

















Edit: Apparently I spoke to soon. Here's another game scheduled for 2/15 where again, MSG+HD is the channel scheduled to record:


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I've played with this extensively and there is no rhyme or reason. Mine will show the channel I actually get one day and say it is going to record from it and then the next day it will have changed to one I don't get and the game search will fail. For national programs I found the rationale to be lowest channel first, followed by national channel if available and last OTA affiliates if you have an AM21N. It is totally broken when it comes to RSNs though.

I do wonder about one thing though...I have all my recordings set to start one minute early. I wonder if I changed it to start on time if the game search would then find it on the correct rsn?

I also don't subscribe to the sports pack. I wonder if that would correct the problem if I did. I bet it would at least for college stuff


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure why you have the thing starting one min early but I wouldn't be surprised if your right,. as if the game isnt on another channel then it wont catch it on the game search. I have mine always grabbing the lower numbered rsn and then doing a game search and getting the right one with no issues at all on that front. My rsns are 691, 692, and 693 sop you can imagine ever game is also on an earlier channel.

Why do you set it to start one minute early, out of curiosity? You do know that it starts recording about 30 seconds early anyway right? I have a feeling that extra 30 seconds is whats killing you.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

The default settings on my DVR are to record everything one minute early and then run later. The way stations run episodes up against each other now I found things were getting clipped without it.

I archive some things I record so I want to ensure the whole thing is recorded. I might try undoing that on sports though to see what happens


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, where you getting things clipped even with the extra 30 seconds auto early pad anyway? did you try hitting rewind to see if it caught all the shows? I have never lost he beginning of a show now with the 30 second auto pad that's always built in.. just curios on that.

Let us know if that fixes your issues though...


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Still no dice for me... It cancels a college basketball game on the RSN and gives me an error saying it couldn't be located on a channel I get. I eliminated the padding and set all my sports to start recording on time. And yes without the minute stuff still gets cut off occasionally. The way networks push the credits right up to the next show now it's hard to ensure you get the entire thing without that padding.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have any shows specifically, I'm curios if I have the same issue...

Give it two weeks (from when you made the changes) with the new settings and see what happens after that point in time.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I honestly don't think that will make a difference. I totally deleted all of "My Team" recordings and re-did them from scratch. My Genie also did an update today, so it re-downloaded all of the Guide Data after that. I got the pop-up message about the update needing to install, so I deleted all my team recordings, let it install, then re-did them after removing my default "start a minute early". I think the only solution in my case is to subscribe to the Sports Pack.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe and probably but I have found once it's in the to do list weird things can happen even if and sometimes especially if you delete them and re add them. Waiting till after that kind of thing could have even taken place is the only way to know for sure. 

Wait a sec is this only for college basketball games?


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Yes.. Only for college basketball games when they air on multiple RSNs. If the teams I have set show up on ESPN or local channels they record fine. It only happens on the FSN channels. It will randomly select one to record from and when it is blacked out the Game Search never finds my correct RSN. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm trying it out and also have the same issue for tomorrow, I went ahead and selected the correct one, but also left the wrong one. I'll see if the wrong one finds the correct station also.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Just reviving this thread.. I gave up on using the team record for the Braved. With football season coming up I have set three team recordings and am curious to see if it can record the NFL correctly 

The pre-season should be a good test, as I gave local affiliate games, OTA games via the AM21n and NFL net re-airs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I have the Lakers which should be mostly 691 for me. However, it keeps recording the spanish language TWSportsnet in the 400s.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It should record both the English and Spanish channels. Unfortunately we are in a weird situation with the two channels... Mine always records both versions...or the English version if it doesn't have tuners available to get both


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> It should record both the English and Spanish channels. Unfortunately we are in a weird situation with the two channels... Mine always records both versions...or the English version if it doesn't have tuners available to get both


It's recording the Spanish channel and a different RSN that is out of my market.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> It should record both the English and Spanish channels. Unfortunately we are in a weird situation with the two channels... Mine always records both versions...or the English version if it doesn't have tuners available to get both


Mine records the Spanish version if I only have one tuner available which is really annoying. I end up having to cancel the Spanish broadcast on my To Do list days in advance. This teams implementation is pathetic, why not use my active channels list or let me pick a list?

Peter


----------

